# wood in big thompson above gnar



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

there is a river wide tree down across the big thompson above the gnar just below the tree that you go under that was cleaned up this winter. it is a really bad spot and is collecting lots of wood.

There are good eddys on river left just above it, but there is no way around it. we went over it far left at 460cfs.

I will clear it out when the water drops but be heads up in case.

bob

also, even though leif is out of town, it is worth mentioning that there is wood below garbage disposal too, it might be an easy clean, but we did not touch it.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Bob,

What is that section like?...have only car scouted it a long time ago...have heard people call it II, III, and IV -...my old notes said II (IV -) ?.....where do you put in?...take out right above gnar ?....thanks


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Bob thanks for the heads up, to be clear, is this the right hand turn above the handicap take out/put-in, where you go around to the right and then have to duck the tree across the river, where there is a big eddy on the left with a ton of crap wood and had the dead beaver in it from the high water last year? 

If this is it, did you remove that tree you duck or just cut the branches hanging down? I really don't like that spot. I got burned there last year by another tree right below the tree that you duck. It must have fallen the night before, cause Gannon said it was good to go the day before. I got sucked under, escaped, and had to unpin my boat. We cut that one and it floated into a safe spot. I have seen other trees down in that same area from bank erosion. I am always leery of that area now.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Cayo2, your notes would be accurate. 

You can put just downstream of the dam in estes park, the take out is the handicap fishing pier. 

The first 2 miles are II+ III and then things pick up 1/2 way through touching class IV? then it mellows again to the take out but starts to feel more commiting.

I'd say as a whole it is a class III with IV- consiquences. It has a lot of wood everywhere and a shallow sharp river bed.




Chief, that is the spot i am speaking of.
The new wood is right below the tree that was cleaned up this winter. It is easyer to get under the tree now, just below it is a river wide low boy that could have been the one that got you last year. But if you guys cut it out after that day, then this is a new tree and it is collecting new wood fast. 

at 400cfs it was river level.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Yes, we got the tree that got me, but there are others that are waiting to fall from bank erosion.


----------

